# my list of people I can do without



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

I was listening to George Carlin's classic comedy bit of People he can do without and thought it would be fun to come up with my own list and share it with everyone. Also, the relitives mentiond on this list know they are there and it is taken from my page on www.wbzg.net
Enjoy

1. women who complain about the toilet seat being left up. Hey you're a big girl put it down yourself, if you're afraid of falling in, look before you sit down. That's what a smart person would do. I don't expect you to put the seat up for me so don't expect me to put it down for you
2. people who complain about the toilet paper being on the roll the wrong direction. If you're that concerned about the roll of toilet paper you have some mental issues to be worked on.
3. people who complain about those of us who drink a large glass of orange juice in the morning. My mother used to do this one and would get mad when I would point out how dumb this was
4. people who will talk loudly to blind people. I run in to this one quite a bit. We're blind not def we can hear just fine. What will make us go def though is your yelling
5. people who instead of talking to the person with the disability will talk to the person with them. for example,"what would he like to eat". People apparently don't realize that they can talk to a blind person like they would anyone else. if someone talks to me that way I deduct about twelve points of their iq
6. people who get mad when you correct their grammar. Hey if you don't want your grammar corrected just speak proper English, it's that simple.
7. people who will complain about something you did four years ago. Move on already we're tired of hearing about it and it makes you sound like an eight year old. This is usually done by women but I have known a male to do it once in a while.
8. people who when they are about to lose an argument will change the subject and bring up something completely irrelevant that has nothing to do with the topic 
9. people who try to use guilt trips or empty threats, or power trips if you don't do or think the way they want you to. 
10. people who actually think there is a right way to squeeze the toothpaste tube. If you're that concerned about the toothpaste being squeezed, again you have some issues that need working on.
11. when I'm eating a hamburger those people who will tell me how unhealthy it is. trust me I am well aware of how unhealthy it is but I don't care, I'm eating it anyway. If I want your input I'll ask for it. 
12. people who think yelling at you will get you to listen to them. what most people who do this don't realize is that is a great way to get them ignored and they sound like idiots
13. people who think you can be to old to play video games. My mother in law thinks this one. Saying you're to old for video games is like saying your to old for TV. It's a form of entertainment with no age limit. Then again, my MIL is a little strange. 
14. people who swear. If all you can say is f this f that f the other, you're not saying much and probably should be ignored. 
15. those people who respond with,"it is where ever you last had it." when you ask them if they have seen an item you have lost. they apparently are to dumb to realize that if you knew where it was you would not be looking for it. my mom was guilty of this one and it took me several times of telling her that before she finally got the idea.
16. people who help by doing everything for me. I'm blind not helpless. if you want to give someone with a disability a hand, ask them if they need one. Do not barge in and take over. If they say no they don't need a hand simply say ok and walk away. I have a relative who used to think that doing everything for me was somehow helpful and then she wondered why I never did anything around the house. duh. 
17. people who talk to someone in a wheel chair by looking at the top of their head Look them in the eye like you would anyone else.
18. newscasters who say,"we'll see you tomorrow." at the end of a newscast on TV. No you won't, you can't see through the other way and trust me, you probably would not want to see some of your viewers. 
19. when someone tells me to be careful it is icy out on days when it is snowing. I'm thirty five. I think I know by now that if it is snowy, it probably is going to by icy.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Good post!

A few light-hearted responses, definitely just for the humor factor. 

6. Points in a numbered list should be capitalized. :lol:
7-9. Sounds like Democrats to me.

And now a couple of serious ones.

3. What's wrong with a big glass of OJ? My doctor told me to drink one - for a few reasons.
4-5. That pisses me off, too, and I'm not blind. In fact, that applies to all the rest of them. Maybe it's just my EMS training, but I'm sensitive to treating someone with a disability just like everyone else - except when accomodation is actually required.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> Good post!
> 
> A few light-hearted responses, definitely just for the humor factor.
> 
> ...


You MUST be joking. 
#7 is Republican through and through. Something is wrong, it must be Clinton's fault. Hey guys, he's been out of office for over four years now, its time for George to take a little responsibility for what's going on.
#8 is SOP for Republicans. Don't really have an argument, start attacking personalities and make insinuations. From Rush to the Swift Boat Vets to SAEMike this has been found to be very effective, even if not relevant.
#9 might not be true about Republicans, but only because the threats are not necesarily empty. You had either better fall in line with them or suffer the consequences.



> And now a couple of serious ones.
> 
> 3. What's wrong with a big glass of OJ? My doctor told me to drink one - for a few reasons.
> 4-5. That pisses me off, too, and I'm not blind. In fact, that applies to all the rest of them. Maybe it's just my EMS training, but I'm sensitive to treating someone with a disability just like everyone else - except when accomodation is actually required.


This not only happens to the blind, but to old people, deaf or not, people in wheelchairs, and any other disability. #5 also happens to women, particularly in a place like a hardware store, car dealership, or doctor's office. The talking louder also happens to people who do not understand English when being addressed by Americans. When I started Seminary we had three pastors from other countries who were there for further studies. One was from Japan, and knew very little English when he started. The wife of one of my classmates was trying to talk with him, at an continually increasing volume as she tried to get him to understand. Her husband finally said to her, "Honey, he's Japanese, not deaf."


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

In keeping with #6


> 13. people who think you can be to old to play video games. My mother in law thinks this one. Saying you're to old for video games is like saying your to old for TV. It's a form of entertainment with no age limit. Then again, my MIL is a little strange.


To: In a direction toward so as to reach. Reaching as far as. Toward a given state. In contact with; against. Used to indicate appropriation or possession. Concerning; regarding.

Too: In addition; also. More than enough; excessively. To a regrettable degree. Very; extremely; immensely.

Two: The cardinal number equal to the sum of 1 + 1.

Tew: To prepare by beating or working, as leather or hemp; to taw.

Tue: The parson bird.

Tu: Spanish for "You" or "Your"

Tutu: Something I should not wear!

----------

An addendum to number 18:
Newscasters saying something happened due to an apparent something-or-another. "The man died of an apparent heart attack." No...the man died of a very real heart attack if that is what it was. The man died apparently from a heart attack. It's like nails on a chalk board.
Addendum 2: The past tense of plead is Pled, not pleaded. I know pleaded is in the dictionary now, but PLED is the correct word. Lead-Led, Read-Read(pronounced "red")

BTW Pled is not in the spell check!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Addendum 2: The past tense of plead is Pled, not pleaded. I know pleaded is in the dictionary now, but PLED is the correct word. _

And then there are people who refuse to acknowledge that language changes over time, and some words grow archaic while others become more popular.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> then there are people who refuse to acknowledge that language changes over time, and some words grow archaic while others become more popular.


These people serve a purpose...
o'ter wise there be no crib for they's speak!
Like, the way people say things, like, would be, like, colloquial?
Dudes from one part of the groove would have a hard time diggin what the other dude says 
even if they parlé the same speak.
Cats with such bad vibes that don't dig changes like this put a real downer on the groove and keep thing on the up and up.

Accepted misuse of the language is still misuse of the language for generations. See #6

See ya
Tony


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

Danny R said:


> _Addendum 2: The past tense of plead is Pled, not pleaded. I know pleaded is in the dictionary now, but PLED is the correct word. _...


Speaking of pled, have you noticed that the media rarely, if ever, uses the term "not guilty" anymore. It seems that most every newspaper and tv news show/channel will use the term "innocent". First off, there is NO plea of "innocent" in the law. You either plead "guilty" or "not guilty". Are there that many people in this country who fail to understand what the word "not" means?? 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I forgot to include that! Yes! I agree. However even the dictionary has been currupted in this matter

Innocent: Not guilty of a specific crime or offense; legally blameless: was innocent of all charges.

I guess that works when the defendant says, "I'm innocent". But the court can never find some one innocent! The court can only find some one not guilty.

Legally speaking "Not Guilty" means that the court could not find guilt with the evidence presented. The court never proves innocence!

See ya
Tony


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> I forgot to include that! Yes! I agree. However even the dictionary has been corrupted in this matter
> 
> Innocent: Not guilty of a specific crime or offense; legally blameless: was innocent of all charges.
> 
> ...


Webster must be rolling in his grave right about now!


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

#6 is the one that I take issue with, sometimes it is very rude to correct someone on their grammar, spelling, etc... If they were not writing an article for a newspaper or school paper, and you can understand the point that they are trying to make it is nothing but rudeness to correct them! This is probably my biggest pet-peeve, people that think they are so smart and that they are above everyone else. I had an English teacher that said "ain't, ain't a word" one time and I wanted to slap em. So unless you can "speak proper English" yourself, and you are grading a paper or you are an editor for a newspaper keep your corrections to yourself! People that have to correct every little mistake that someone makes is someone I could do without.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

"Class" is the art of making others feel comfortable, not making them feel embarrassed about their grammar etc. We've got some people lacking in class around here. There is absolutely NO ONE here who does not err in grammar or spelling at some time, if not often. Glass houses, logs in eyes and all that.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Errors: I have no problem...
Misuse due to lack of knowledge: I will say something as I would hope others would do the same about me.

I am not talking about obscure little minutia either. ...I always thought you found dangling participles on a porn star named Dong. 

Some one using "there" to mean "their" constantly needs correcting for his own edification. It is also a service for those of us who are very slow readers in the first place. The incorrect use of words makes it very difficult for readers to figure out what the original author meant!

Some one who mistypes something accidentally doesn't need correction. That is the subtle difference that is usually missed.

When I worked at a cabinet shop there was a guy who would constantly transpose the word hydraulic with pneumatic. Every time some one would correct him he responded, "You know what I mean." The terms are not interchangeable! He never understood because he never cared to learn that hydraulic means "fluid" and pneumatic is "air".

See ya
Tony


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> Cats with such bad vibes that don't dig changes like this put a real downer on the groove and keep thing on the up and up.


You'll have to return to your seat now, Mrs Billingsley.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes Mr. Eddy's Father!


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

zman977 said:


> 4. people who will talk loudly to blind people. I run in to this one quite a bit. We're blind not def we can hear just fine. What will make us go def though is your yelling
> 5. people who instead of talking to the person with the disability will talk to the person with them. for example,"what would he like to eat". People apparently don't realize that they can talk to a blind person like they would anyone else. if someone talks to me that way I deduct about twelve points of their iq
> 16. people who help by doing everything for me. I'm blind not helpless. if you want to give someone with a disability a hand, ask them if they need one. Do not barge in and take over. If they say no they don't need a hand simply say ok and walk away. I have a relative who used to think that doing everything for me was somehow helpful and then she wondered why I never did anything around the house. duh.


These are the primary reasons that I don't let most people in on the fact that I'm blind. I have learned over the years to adjust very well to my disability and therefore, can pass quite well for someone who can see, when in all honesty, my accuity is rated at 20/220 and the other at 20/300. I wear contacts AND glasses that get me to that point. LOL! My biggest peeve though is people who treat you like some type of helpless has-been. An individual I once dated felt it was necessary whenever to would go out to eat to read the entire menu at the restaurant to me... or when we would go to the mall, state all the names of the stores. What many don't realize is, by sense of surrounding and if i can get my location, I can memorize the locations of stores and I almost always know what's on the menu at a restaurant I've eaten at... including prices.

Best one is, when I sit down on a plane and I get offered the window seat... ummm, couldn't see anything out of the darn thing if I tried, or... when people find out my clothing has labels inside telling me what matches what... my shirt and tie combinations are always paired together after going to the cleaners. 

The first time my doctor tried to send me home with a cane and a signup packet for a guide dog, I was uber-offended. I learned that that is his job to provide accommodation, but i hate to be labeled none-the-less. No offense to the dog who would have been my new "sight buddy" of course.

So, yes, when people figure it out, or find out, they do talk louder or try to do everything for me, truth is though, most of it has already been done. :sure:


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"Best one is, when I sit down on a plane and I get offered the window seat... "_

People who do this do it mostly because they want the asile seat, probably because they are either big/tall or they know they have a habit of needing to get up and go to the toilet room often, even during a short flight. I doubt they "wish you a good seat" for any reason.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

People who let their kids run wild - or for that matter, anyone who allows their kids in public


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

People I can do without...People who are always criticizing kids.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

lazaruspup said:


> after going to the cleaners.
> 
> The first time my doctor tried to send me home with a cane and a signup packet for a guide dog, I was uber-offended. I learned that that is his job to provide accommodation, but i hate to be labeled none-the-less. No offense to the dog who would have been my new "sight buddy" of course.


I feel the same way. I do have a dog although she is not a seeing eye dog. I get around pretty good on my own. The one thing I would never get is a cane. If I had to get something to help me get around I would get a seeing eye dog.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Bogy said:


> People I can do without...People who are always criticizing kids.


I don't generally criticize them, I just do not want to see them, smell them or hear them.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

SAEMike said:


> I don't generally criticize them, I just do not want to see them, smell them or hear them.


I can do without people who are bigoted toward a large part of the population.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

And what about people who are bigoted against bigots?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Bogy said:


> I can do without people who are bigoted toward a large part of the population.


 There's a difference between bigotry and simply not wanting to have something forced upon you - like having some brat kick the back of your seat every 5 seconds for 6 hours.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

:nono2: I _have_ to agree with Bogy, and... Ugh! :bang Hate that!! :grrr: :lol: (You can use that Bogy, but just don't take it out of context. )

I'm not sure I like your and Mike's tone, SimpleSimon. If you define "brat" as someone whose parents don't care enough about what they do, then that's the parents' fault. Put "the parents" on your list. And children, although not unaccountable for their actions once they start to realize right from wrong, do not have the years of experience it takes to always know what is socially acceptable and what is not.

And correct me if I'm wrong, but unless you and Mike are space aliens (as in _NOT HUMAN_), then you were children once too. :grin:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ack! That's harsh, Laverne. I _like_ that! 

Go melt some chocolate in your mouth. - you'll feel better! :grin:


----------

